# Sikal



## Ravensign (Jul 8, 2002)

(cross posted this from the other board)

I am thinking of starting Sikal.

I have a friend who is a MA vet taking it and really loving it, and it fits my schedule, price, location, and from what I have seen of it I like it.

I don't see a lot of people talking about it here.

Any insights?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2002)

It's a newly created art--I imagine many people are not familiar with it.


----------



## DoctorB (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ravensign _
> 
> *(cross posted this from the other board)
> 
> ...



I think that I know what you are referring to, but some additional information would be helpful before I can feel comfortable commenting.  Specificly what do you mean by "Sikal"?

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

